# Sna771 Variant?



## octas (Dec 17, 2010)

I have seen a watch similar to this with a champagne/tan dial, but can find no references to it. I believe the watch is now discontinued. I can purchase the watch from a reputable jeweller for Â£125 sterling. I know the value in something is how much someone wants it, perhaps I am paying over the top for this? Any comments on this please?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

octas said:


> I have seen a watch similar to this with a champagne/tan dial, but can find no references to it.


SNA771P1 is a 7T62-0GL0.

The only other dial colour I could find for this watch case is black - as in SNA773P2:










There was a similar-looking but gold plated 7T62-0GA0 - SNA734P1:










Perhaps that's what you were thinking of ? :lookaround:



octas said:


> .... perhaps I am paying over the top for this? Any comments on this please?


Shop around. It's unlikely to have been a very popular seller. :grin:


----------

